# Who has the Ebay smoked Taillights?



## LS2_STS (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sure you have all seen them and some of you have purchased them. My question is, if I get these and hit my brake, will the light be white? Or are the bulbs red? Is it possible to buy red bulbs to replace the white ones if by chance they are white? Any insight would be great! Thanks.


I think my goat could really use them to clean up the back end a bit!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Honestly, clear lights like that don't belong on an American muscle car. Let the import crowd keep them


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the factory taillights are perfect. I just switched all my bulbs to 13 watt led bulbs. They are really bright. Just do an ebay search (led 1157 13w). Theres only one seller that has the 13 watt ones wardenJP or something like that. Even if you get those blacked out tail lights I would switch to these LED bulbs anyway. To answer your question it looks like you'd have to get red bulbs.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Those eBay lights are also likely to be illegal in your state.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya, it would looked real "cleaned up" when someone hits the car with no reflectors parked on the road. . .


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd just go with the JHP GTO Dark Lamps.


----------

